# onstar decal on window



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Has anybody removed them? Any reason not to?

Thanks.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Why not? I mean its just a sticker


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Some people like to keep their window stickers for awhile, but I peel them off before I leave the dealership lot.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I never even had one...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

They came with an Onstar decal?


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

never had them on mine because i ordered it. Salesman said some people in high crime areas keep them on to try and ward off thieves.(which is possible i guess)


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

The dealer did not put mine on, but it was mailed to me.
One reason to have it is so the number is visible if you need to call OnStar to unlock the door. Of course if you have a cell phone with a directory, you could also just store the number.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

audog said:


> They came with an Onstar decal?


Well, I had 2 decals in my owners manual packet in the glove compartment. There was a separate info packet for OnStar with a CD/DVD
and the stickers and that's where they will remain.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if I'm not getting a *royalty* for its' adverti$ing, I take it off--immediately!

...same goes for dealership "names" and license plate "surrounds."


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if I'm not getting a *royalty* for its' adverti$ing, I take it off--immediately!
> 
> ...same goes for dealership "names" and license plate "surrounds."


Agreed on that point too. Luckily, the dealership where I bought my Cruze didn't put a sticker on my car, and they just handed me the license plate surround for later use since the paper tags didn't really work with the frame. So I didn't even have to remove any badging. :clap:


----------

